# The actual Porsche and Mercedes-Benz Museum Pics ;-)



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys.
I went to the Merc and Porsche museums in Stuttgart last year.
Thought I'd share a couple of piccies with you guys. I used a Nikon D90 with a Nikon DX 18-105 mm lens.
Some of the 'watermarks' of our site are wrong them and are meant to be Theignitionpoint.co.uk (D'oh)

SL 63 AMG









A couple of old (and very cool) racers









Stirling Moss' 300 SL









An F400 Carving









A 911 GT1









Carrera GT Interior









Porsche Type 64









Porsche 917/20 'Pink Pig'









Hope you liked these guys.
See the full lot of photos at my Flickr account here:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice pictures, lovely detail


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

Great pics, as above lovelly detail


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Love the Pink Porsche. The old racing cars is a great shot as is the F400. Bet that was an enjoyable set of visits!


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Brilliant pictures. Have to add this to list of places I must visit.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic pics!


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Amazing pics.

Id like to go 1 day too to both the Mercedes and Porsche museums.

Went to the Ferrari museum in August, but missed out on the Lamborghini one. Will try and see if I can make it to the Lamborghini one in 2010.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yes the visits were amazing. You can easily spend a full day in them both, although the Mercedes Museum is slightly larger.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice set! Went to the msueum at Merc HQ at Brooklands but want to go there someday!


----------

